# GPS combo units



## ShadowWalker (Jul 15, 2008)

I would like to eventually get a GPS/Sonar unit for the jon boat I am redoing this winter. I'm wondering everyones thoughts on which unit would be best. As far as sonar goes I only need the depth when bowfishing. I figure the gps will help me out at night finding spots when landmarks are hard to see. I am looking to spend no more than 600, and I'm not scared of buying a used unit.

I would like to get recommendations on which unit would be good new, and a couple for what I could buy used in this price range. I would compare the new vs used and decide from there which route I am going.

Oh, and I'm not partial to a brand, because the only fishfinder I ever used was a Humminbird 105, which is basic and it came with my pond prowler. So I will be learning the menus and everything no matter what I get.

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2008)

I would like one of those two. Im going to try for one of those side imaging units from humminbird. 

Honestly, I think if you spend that kind of money on one, they will all be pretty good.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jul 16, 2008)

The crappie guys love the Side Imaging units. They know exactly what a structure underwater is, and can monitor the crappie shelters they build as they begin to be covered, or deteriorate over the years. 

I don't have the need or money for one though, as they are pricey. I think I am going to have a hard time spending 600 for a gps/sonar unit, let alone 1000+ for one of those set-ups. Also, you have to be careful in the shallows because the side images need to be mounted evenly to look to both sides, and they recommend putting it on the bottom of the boat.

I seriously am thinking it may be better just to buy a handheld gps with a mount, and a separate fish finder for depth, as it will actually be cheaper in the end.


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats what I do (did until I sold my boat). I had a hand held garmin that I use for hunting (I mean walking through the woods :LOL2


----------



## Popeye (Jul 19, 2008)

I sure would like one of those side imaging sonars myself. Maybe Jim can offer it as a prize for a fishing tourny. One for the biggest salmon caught between today and July 1, 2008???? :lol:


----------



## Broncoman (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been looking at the combo units too, I'm just not sure if that's the way to go for me. I have two nice sonar units now plus I know how to oporate them, so I'm leaning toward the stand alone GPS. A buddy gave me the Garmin Inland lakes with Hotspots So I've been checking out the Garmin units Such as the GPSMap 276C, That way if I go with a friend in his boat I can take the GPS with me.


----------



## sccamper (Jul 28, 2008)

Ive got a Eagle Strata 128 and am envious of anything of beter quality. So I have no first hand ownership response. That said, a coworker took me fishing in his Triton 21x. Man, what a machine. He uses Lowrance, networking gps, 2 lcd units with split color screen and downloaded hotmaps. It didnt have side image but pretty much everthing else. It was cool to see the boat location on the lake topo map with the sonar on the other half of the screen. He said it was accurite upto 3 feet. Being able to see the bottom contour like that would be a great help.


----------



## redbug (Jul 28, 2008)

I have 2 combo units on my Triton a big screen lcx27c in the dash and a 332c on the front deck I think they are great my friend has the side image unit on his boat the transducer on that thing is huge and very costly I think it would be nice to have but i will stay with my Lowrance units.
you can pick up a nice used combo unit for around $300 r a new color unit for $550 the newer units have a faster processor that allows you to use the latest and greatest map data cards 

Wayne


----------



## ShadowWalker (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm beginning to think I am going the standalone route. The reason being is I really only "need" to see depth. Especially if I am bowfishing. I can get a better standalone GPS for the money. Also, I would like to go Garmin, because they are one of the few who are compatible with Mac OS X, and I can overlay waypoints and such on google maps.


----------



## natetrack (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a Humminbird 525 standalone sonar unit and a Lowrance H2O C and love it. The GPS helps me get to the lake if I am unfamiliar with the area, and then you just take it out of the truck and put it in the boat.

The 525 costs $160, and comes with the transducer and the speed sensor. 
The H2O C costs $250, but you have to buy the map cards for your area or the MapCreate software for about $100.

All together that is only $510 for everything brand new and it is a great option.


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 5, 2008)

I have an Eagle FishElite 480 with navionics hot maps '06.
https://www.eaglenav.com/en/Products/Fishfinder-Chartplotters/FishElite-480/ 
It does all I need and I believe I spent a little less than $600 including the unit, hot maps and the ram mount.


----------

